# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  الاردن :العثورعلى طفلة لقيطة في الزرقاء الجديدة

## عودوني

*علمت سرايا انه تم العثورعلى لقيطة في الزرقاء وتحديدا في منطقة الزرقاء الجديدة ، واكدت المعلومات ان اجهزة الدفاع المدني وجدت الطفلة بين المنازل السكانية الواقعة في شارع 36 التابع لمنطقة الزرقاء الجديدة حيث تم نقلها الى مستشفى الزرقاء الحكومي .*

----------


## دليلة

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## شذى البنفسج

لا حول الله ..
طيب ما دامها امها ما بدها اياها ليش لتحمل فيها 9 اشهر ..
حرااااام شو زنب هالطفلة ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله

منها لله الي حملتها

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:SnipeR (35): 
oh gad!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله فكرت حالي بتكساس شوووووووووو هاد التخلف 
 :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):  :SnipeR (24):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل بس 

 :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## maged6680

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

